# [ 2006 ] Italy travel forums?



## Lou (Jan 6, 2006)

We are planning a non-timeshare trip to Italy this spring.  Does anyone know of any forums related to travel to Italy that might be helpful?  Thanks


----------



## alfie (Jan 6, 2006)

*Italy*

Try www.lonelyplanet.com for forums on Italy.


----------



## Dani (Jan 6, 2006)

Try www.fodors.com and www.frommers.com.  If you are looking for hotels, try www.tripadvisor.com.  If you belong to AOL, they have a great Italy message board.


----------



## ojoy (Jan 13, 2006)

*Italy forums*

Also check out www.tripadvisor.com.


----------



## Jennie (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.slowtrav.com/italy/

http://forum.virtualtourist.com/forum-51-1-Travel-Italy--forum.html


----------



## ursula5342 (Aug 26, 2014)

Tripadvisor


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rick Steves' website has an active forum on Italy.  I purchased a couple of his Italy guidebooks and think that the guides are pretty good.   The forum is free as well as free audio tours.  

https://community.ricksteves.com/travel-forum/italy


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 26, 2014)

Worthwhile info, Joe, but note that this is an 8 year old thread resurrected by a new poster without comment.

Jim


----------

